# Returning to excercise



## johnereb (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm John and I'm new to the forum. 

I've had some serious medical problems that have kept me from being able to excercise for a very long time and I'm hoping things are getting to the point where I can begin to rebuild my fitness once again.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2008)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

johnereb welcome to IM! 

we are glad you joined us, be sure to check out IronMagLabs Supplements

View our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------



## mike1989 (Nov 14, 2008)

hi welcome to the forum


----------



## johnereb (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you Mike!

I'm starting out slow since it's been a long time down and I'm now 45.

This is what I'm currently doing, though I plan to make some changes soon.


Reverse grip pulldowns

Flat Bench

Squats

Calf raises

Deadlifts

Hammer curls/shoulder press combo


I've been changing the order of the excercises each day I do them, except for the hammer curls/shoulder press I keep last.


----------



## mike1989 (Nov 18, 2008)

i thinks this is good start


----------



## johnereb (Feb 2, 2009)

Major interruptions and now I need to restart. It's hard to believe something the size of a kidney stone could have such horrible effects. 

I believe I'll come up with a different weight routine and add some cardio to the end of some of my weight sessions to help drop the fat a little quicker.

Not sure about my diet yet either due to current financial situation. May rely on the old school staples of eggs, milk and oatmeal for the core of my eating.

It's so much harder doing this at 45 than it was at 25!


----------



## cbc15156 (Feb 2, 2009)

welcom im new as well. just remember the old 80% diet 20% training and i'm sure you'll do find


----------



## johnereb (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes, I've been doing a lot of research and experimentation with diet. Everything is so much different at 45 than what worked fine in my 20s or even my early and mid 30s which is ineffective now.


----------



## Built (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, I'm your age - lemme know what you need help with.


----------



## johnereb (Feb 2, 2009)

At the moment, maybe some good ideas to eat well cheaply. One problem is that I don't like most veggies and typically at least one, sometimes two, of my meals must be something quick and easy. 

I can handle lettuce, peas, corn, potato, green beans on occasion, carrots, but not much else in the veggie category.


----------



## BIG BOY FITNESS (Feb 2, 2009)

We Wish You The Best And Hope You Achieve Your Fitness Goals.


----------



## Built (Feb 2, 2009)

Have you ever tried steamed kale? I'm finding it very easy to eat - just steam it for about three minutes and eat it with butter and salt. Lovely. Full of fibre, very mild taste. Even my husband will eat it and he hates EVERYTHING.

Veggies taste a LOT better with butter and salt. Try them that way.

How about chicken breast and cottage cheese - will you eat either of those? How about eggs?  Canned tuna? Avocados? Natural peanut butter, raw almonds, walnuts... ?


----------



## johnereb (Feb 2, 2009)

Never tried kale, thanks for the tip.

Yes, I eat chicken breast, eggs, cottage cheese and tuna. 

For breakfast I'm planning on having oatmeal with cinnamon and pineapple chunks and two eggs; as my main breakfast; which will also be my post workout meal. 

If and when I can afford it, are there any supplements I should consider using?


----------



## Built (Feb 3, 2009)

Why oatmeal and fruit for breakfast? Why not eggs?


----------



## johnereb (Feb 3, 2009)

Built said:


> Why oatmeal and fruit for breakfast? Why not eggs?



I'm planning to have this with two eggs and probably a glass of milk.


----------



## Built (Feb 3, 2009)

Okay, but why do you need oatmeal in the AM - do you train in the AM?


----------



## johnereb (Feb 3, 2009)

Built said:


> Okay, but why do you need oatmeal in the AM - do you train in the AM?



Yes, I train in the early morning and this breakfast will also be serving as my post workout meal.


----------



## johnereb (Feb 3, 2009)

I've read in several places supper should be the lightest meal of the day. Any suggestions for what might be good choices for this? 

While I'm thinking about it, is cottage cheese good for a last snack of the night or should I consider something else?


----------



## Built (Feb 3, 2009)

I eat my heaviest meals at night. 
It doesn't matter. The only thing that matters is the overall deficit and your comfort in managing it.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hell no, my second heaviest meal of the day is 30 minutes before bed otherwise I wake up at 5AM starving.

Basically what Built said.  Cut most of your calories when you're most comfortable doing it.  For me that's from around 10AM-5PM when I just don't seem to get hungry, so that's where I cut the majority of my calories from.


----------



## johnereb (Feb 4, 2009)

That would seem to make sense based upon my own personal experience. If I don't eat a substantial enough supper then I either feel like I'm starving myself the rest of the night or I want to snack throughout the night. 

It was so much simpler in my late teens and 20s when I could basically eat what I wanted and still reap really good results. Of course, looking back on it if I had known then about the importance of specifically upping the protein level and maybe even cutting out much of the soda, I could have had far greater results. 

In my early 20s our after workout meal often consisted of stopping at 7-11 for a Big Gulp of Mountan Dew or Pepsi to wash down three hotdogs covered in nacho cheese. That was often followed a few hours later by more soda and pizza.


----------



## Built (Feb 4, 2009)

There you go then. Budget enough food for the evening by undereating a bit through the day during a time when you mind the least. 

Why do you train in the AM out of curiosity - just the easiest time to do it?


----------



## johnereb (Feb 4, 2009)

Training in the morning is currently the only time I can consistently set aside for training. 

Since I need to train about 30-60 minutes after I get up, what would you suggest as something to put in my stomach shortly after getting up so I'm not training on an empty stomach?


----------



## Built (Feb 4, 2009)

Go to bed fed, have some protein and fat. 

In the AM, a couple of scrambled eggs and some toast could work, so could a shake and a small muffin or bagel. Get it in first thing so it has time to digest - basically whatever makes you comfortable and isn't too heavy.


----------



## apd309 (Jun 23, 2009)

johnereb said:


> I'm John and I'm new to the forum.
> 
> I've had some serious medical problems that have kept me from being able to excercise for a very long time and I'm hoping things are getting to the point where I can begin to rebuild my fitness once again.



i know how you fell dude. being out of shape plus being in bad health really sucks, especially all of the pain that i have to go through


----------

